# Help to identify my cichlids



## Sammybaby (Sep 16, 2020)

This is the first time I decided to keep cichlids. Can anyone help to identify these.
İ have 5 cichlids in my 18galon tank. Is it too many or should I add some more. Some adv would be appreciated.
There is one more, but it keep hiding as it is,continously chased.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

An 18G tank might be too small for any African Lake Malawi cichlids at all. What is the length of the tank. Do not add more fish. You may need to rehome the one that is being chased.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Red Zebra Yellow Lab some peacock recommend: move to 30-80 gallon tank


----------

